# How I finish sandpaper



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

This video shows how I finish HDPE with sandpaper and a heat gun.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice finish, looks great!

That 3M paper looks like some good stuff.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks great, thanks to share very informative!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

This was in my to-read list for some time. I'm glad I saw this video. Very informative. I had hard time finishing HDPE, so I'll try something like that for sure. The result is really great.

I tried to find whether the 3m paper is sold in our country and unfortunately not. What's so special about it? Durability? You can wet sand with other sand paper too..


----------



## Themexicanshooter (Mar 12, 2014)

Very great tutorial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for a great video!!!!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

3M sand paper and especially sanding linen (with cloth backing in stead of wax paper) is extremely sharp and durable. Grains will only fall off if you make a sharp fold in it, and even then, very few. 
Use it with plenty of water and rinse regularly to prevent clogging and it will last and last and last. About 3 times the working life of other wet/dry paper in my experience. And because it stays sharp for a long time, saves you a lot of work time.

You can probably mail order some off eBay or Amazon, or trade with a forum member if it's not available in your country. Give it a try if you can. You'll be surprised.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't tried a heat gun (don't have one). I just wet sanded (very long process for an ergo like Matt's here) from 100 to about 350, polished with rubbing compound for a semi matt finish for I don't like the feel of polished HDPE. I did polish one out by sanding to 1200 then rubbing compound for an almost brilliant (not quite) polish, and it felt soapy and slippery, so I sanded with 350 again to matt it. then rubbing compound to sort of knock down the sand scratches a bit and to darken it (rubbing compound has a waxy stuff in it) then finished with car wax...that's the way I finished all four of my HDPEs.

It's a matter of taste as to how one wants a finish to turn out, Matt's idea puts a really good polish on it and Matt's customers vary in their desires for finishes...it's up to the customer of what a maker produces....from just a planed routed finish for a utilitarian and economical slingshot to a more time consuming and a bit more costly finish. Any slingshot, be it plastic, wood or composite or laminated materials takes a lot of time to work down well with sand paper and finish especially the ergo models with lots of curves and depressions...hours and hours.

Wet sanding HDPE I found went faster and better than dry sanding. Water removes the plastic powder that clogs the sand paper grit and slows down the process immensely, so I only wet sand polyethylene.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I love Matt's videos and tutorials, he's got quite a collection on youtube, if you haven't seen them I'd suggest when you've the time, to go watch them..they aren't long but very informative.


----------

